# Adding smaller mbuna with adults???



## davethomasowns (Aug 4, 2010)

In another thread of mine it was mentioned that I could add more fish to my mbuna tank to lower the aggression. I have a 55g with two filters and I change the water every two weeks. The fish I have now are getting pretty big, I have had them for 6-8 months.

My question is, if I buy juveniles (much smaller) and put them in the tank will they be messed with? Do I absolutely have to buy the same size as the guys in there now? I purchased these ones when they were little, and to buy them at this size it is pretty expensive. On the other hand, I could afford buying the smaller ones. Petsmart for example has small yellow labs and red zebras for $5 right now.

I see pictures all the time with adults and smaller fish swimming together, but I don't know if it made a difference if they were born in the tank or something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Shouldn't matter. If they're too small to be food and not mature enough to breed, I think they'll be left alone for the most part. But I suppose I haven't owned every species and can't speak for them all. I think the ones in question should be fine, though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Smaller juveniles should be fine as long as they are not smaller than an inch, and it's actually much easier. It's much harder to add adult fish of the same size because it is instant war or breeding and the new fish often gets beat up. The adults ignore the kids, they are not going to kill the juveniles to eat them normally, cichlids are not inhuman.

i think that is one of the biggest mistakes, trying to add fish of the same size. I'm not sure where others are but I rarely have ever seen quality healthy adult Mbuna for sale anyway.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I have a 4-5" male yellow lab & added 5 1.5" babies. They hit it off great. Then again yellow labs are mellow for being a Mbuna.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

If u decide to add juvies to your tank I would make sure to add them while the lights are off. Most adult mbuna will attack juvies that are introduced to a tank. They will probably attck them for a few days and you might even have some torn fins however after a few days, the juvies should be okay. Also make sure that they're not so small that the adults could eat them. I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than 1.5-2 inch....just my opinion....good luck!


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I meant if they're NOT too small to be food. My mistake.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

noki said:


> cichlids are not inhuman.


They are definitely inhuman. :wink:


----------

